# Hilfe bei Algebraischer Vereinfachung



## nudels (25 Juli 2009)

Halli Hallo alle zusammen =)

ich habe da ein bisschen schwierigkeiten bei der Algebraischen vereinfachung von Schaltfunktionen. Ich habe im Anhang eine Aufgabe hinzugefügt.
Nur die nr. 1.1 und 1.2 kann ich nich so gut, würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen.
Legende: u = und
             o = oder
              ' = negiert

Bei Aufgabe 1.1 lautet mein Ansatz:
d=(a o b)'=(a' u b')  e=(b u c)  f=(a o c)   h=(d o e o g)  g=(e o f)'=(e' u f')

Dann zu Aufgabe 1.2:
q=b u (d o e o g) u (e' u f')
q=b u ((a' u b') o (b u c) o (e' u f')) u ((b' u c') u (a' o c'))
q=b u ((a' u b') o (b u c) o (b' u c') u (a' o c')) u ((b' u c') u (a' o c'))

und was müsste ich den jetzt machen????
ich komme einfach nich auf das richtige ergebniss 
würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen =)

MfG
nudels


----------



## magmaa (26 Juli 2009)

Hallo was ist denn die Lösung?

Logisch würde ich sagen Q = A' u B u C'


----------



## nudels (26 Juli 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort =)

also ich hab das ganze mal mit logicWorks nachgebaut und die wahrheitstabelle ausgefüllt und mit dem KV-diagramm vereinfacht.
Ich bekomme q = b raus.
wie bist du den vorgegangen? hast du erst alle terme in diese form gebracht: (...) oder (...) oder (...) oder... also mit den deMorganschen Gesetze oder wie hast du dir das gedacht?

MfG
nudels


----------



## magmaa (26 Juli 2009)

Hab mir die Schaltung angeschaut aber gab ja nur ein Ereignis was zu Q =1 führt.

Ansonsten hätte ich auch Wertetabelle und KV Diagramm gemacht. 

Ist dann aber nicht algebraisch gelöst würde ich sagen.


----------



## nudels (26 Juli 2009)

also:
ich hab das ergebnis jetzt von einem freund erfahren und es ist wie du es schon gesagt hast: q= a' u b u c' :-D

sry!!! :-D

kannst du es mir jezz vll schritt für schritt erklären?????
das wär echt nett von dir =)


----------



## magmaa (26 Juli 2009)

Wertetabelle 


```
A B C Q

1  0 0 0 0
2  0 0 1 0
[COLOR=Red]3  0 1 0 1
[COLOR=Black]4  0 1 1 0
5  1 0 0 0
6  1 0 1 0
7  1 1 0 0
8  1 1 1 0
[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```

DNF (Disjunktive Normalform) : Q = A' u B u C'

mehr hab ich nicht gemacht


----------



## nudels (26 Juli 2009)

hmm schade, dachte eig du hast es mit der boolschen algebra gelöst :/
muss es dann wohl selbst noch ein paar mal versuchen.
naja danke dir =)


----------



## magmaa (26 Juli 2009)

Ne sorry das wäre mir aufwendig ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2009)

Hi Nudels,

Hab mir die Mühe mal kurz gemacht. (War ne Sache von 15 Min)

Wie du richtig gemerkt hast ist E = B u C, F = A o C und G = (E o F)'.

Daraus folgt:

G = ((B u C) o (A o C))' = (B u C)' u (A o C)' = (B' o C') u A' u C'

Wie du auch gemerkt hast, ist D = (A o B)' und H = D o E o G.

Daraus folgt wiederum:

H = (A o B)' o (B u C) o (A o C) = (A' u B') o (B u C) o (A o C)

Da Q = B u G u H:

Q = B u (B' o C') u A' u C' u ((A' u B') o (B u C) o (A o C))

Dies soweit zu Aufgabe 1.1!

Q = B u (B' o C') u A' u C' u ((A' u B') o (B u C) o (A o C))
= B u (B u C)' u (A o C)' u ((A o B)' o (B u C) u (A o C))
= B u (B u C)' u ((A o C)' u (A o B)' o (A o C)' u B u C)
= B u (( A o C)' u (A o B)' u (B o C)' o (A o C)')
= B u ((A o B o C)' o (A o C)')
= B u (A o C)'
= B u A' u C'
= A' u B u C'

Das wäre dann 1.2!

Nun das Ganze noch für NOR-Gatter umformen:

Q = B u A' u C' = B u (A o C)' = (B' o (A o C)')' = ((B o B)' o (A o C)')'

Dadurch ist auch 1.3 abgearbeitet.

Dann kannst du das für 1.4 noch zeichnen.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## magmaa (27 Juli 2009)

Hab mal zu 1.1 die Funktion aufgestellt.

Q = B u H u G

D = A' u B'
E = B u C
F = A o C
G = (B' o C') u A' u C'
H = (A' u B') o (B u C) o [(B' o C') u A' u C']

Q = B u [(A' u  B') o (B u C) o {(B' o C') u A' u C'}] u [{B' o C'} u A' u C']

nun kannst du ja mal versuchen diesen Therm algebraisch zu vereinfachen.


Hab noch Tool gefunden damit kannst du prüfen ob du richtig vereinfacht hast: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/27641


und hier noch die Syntax zum Programm 


```
B & [{(not A) & (not B)} or (B and C) or {((not B) or (not C)) & (not A) & (not C)}] & [{(not B) or (not C)} & (not A) & (not C)]
```


----------



## nudels (27 Juli 2009)

Danke euch =)
Mir ist glaub ich ein Fehler aufgefallen bei Cerberus.



Cerberus schrieb:


> Hi Nudels,
> 
> Hab mir die Mühe mal kurz gemacht. (War ne Sache von 15 Min)
> 
> ...



Bei H= D o E o G hast du am Ende das G durch was anderes ersetzt.
Bei mir lautet H: H=(A o B)' o (B u C) o (B u C)' u (A' u C')
Wie kamst du auf den Ausdruck H=(A' u B') o (B u C) o (A o C) ?

MfG
nudels


----------



## magmaa (28 Juli 2009)

> Bei H= D o E o G hast du am Ende das G durch was anderes ersetzt.
> Bei mir lautet H: H=(A o B)' o (B u C) o (B u C)' u (A' u C')
> Wie kamst du auf den Ausdruck H=(A' u B') o (B u C) o (A o C) ?



Ja ist bestimmt ein Tippfehler da fehlt ne Negation

H=(A' u B') o (B u C) o (A o C)'  so passt es wieder 

und es wurde (B u C)' u (A' u C') schon zusammengefasst zu (A o C)'


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juli 2009)

Ja ihr habt beide recht. Ist mir gestern gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## magmaa (28 Juli 2009)

Kann schon mal passieren Hauptsache das Ergebnis stimmt.


----------

